# Rain Go Away!



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Big schedules, hearts, smiles, meals and laughs set the stage for guests in from all over the United States for a corporate fishing team event and who are a global leader in demanding indoor environment solutions, ranging from public and commercial buildings to foodservice facilities and demanding marine applications.

The past two-days tripped us up with steady wind gust into the 20-mph range. Despite the small setbacks BFL team of guides managed decent catches and turned "lemons into lemonade" for the guests.

Area drains running parallel to adjacent large coves continues to hold baitfish with trout and redfish not too far behind. Darker color DSL tipped with 1/8 oz. jig heads produced steady catches. A great way to find an off-based trout bite is to try using corky devils slightly bounced across the bay floor. Use a slower retrieve and don't give up.

Keep-Grinding!
Capt. Chris Martin

Click here to learn more http://hotspotsoci.com/images/5a8b6b16cc474/embed


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Transition Turned Gin Clear*

Waded with lures on Monday and Tuesday. We covered many miles both days but had better results on Monday for our efforts. We found a good late bite and landed some quality trout throwing Mirrodines and Corky Devils. Pink, Chartreuse or a combination of both worked well. Traveling to the same area on Tuesday was a bust as the water level rose and the color transition turned gin clear. Scrambling the rest of the day yielded very little in the way of bites. Just a couple of keepers and one trout just over 5 pounds. Back at it later this weekend. Captain Jason Wagenfehr...


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*If you love what you do, it's not work*

The following comments reinforces our heritage, passion and answers any questions why do you enjoy operating a fishing and hunting lodge?

"The grilled marked double-boned pork chops are better than any I've had in Chicago." Another guest this morning stated, "Despite many guests flying a long distance, we couldn't be any happier with our trip."

"Your employees are so happy, accommodating, and are truly engaged with all aspects of customer service. The fishing guides did a wonderful job and we caught a lot of fish."

Capt. Chris Martin


----------

